# Mech Walker Turnaround Video



## BORTZ (Dec 3, 2009)

Title says it all. I made this in Maya 3D I this semester. Tell me what you think. Positive or negative feedback is important.

Im supposed to have a 10 second animation buy the end of the semester. Yay that means another 30 hours in the labs.

EDIT: forgot youtube tags
EDIT:im a dumbass


----------



## chrisman01 (Dec 23, 2009)

DUDE that's awesome!  Keep up the good work!

Heck of a lot more than I can do in 3D...


----------

